# Coon roast in Heavener, OK!



## DonnyDerelict (Apr 5, 2014)

Found a roadkill coon in Heavener! This big guy's gotta weigh at least 20 pounds. Anyone passing through want in on our coon roast later?


----------



## Kim Chee (Apr 5, 2014)

You mean 'coon?


----------



## DonnyDerelict (Apr 5, 2014)

mmmmmmmichael said:


> You mean 'coon?


...yes. Haha


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 5, 2014)

why is this in the events section? moved to general banter.


----------

